# Myths about hog meat



## K80 (Jul 10, 2008)

Why don't yall post any myths that you have heard about hog meat and debunk them.  For example I've heard that on boars over 150 lbs or so is rank and for the meat to be edible the boar needs to be cut for a few weeks before killing it.  Truth or Myth?  

I don't know many of the myths that are out there but I'm sure some of the regular hog hunters know of them so lets get some factual answers on here for folks that don't know much about hogs.  Another thing that would be good to post in here would be any precautions that need to be taken when handling hog meat. For example I have heard that you don’t need to use the same knife for skinning deer and hogs.  

If folks are better informed they may be more likely to use the hog meat instead of letting it rot which it appears that a little more than half on here is against.

If we get a good list maybe we can consolidate it into one post and make it a sticky.


----------



## jkoch (Jul 10, 2008)

do you mean myths about hog MEAT?


----------



## capt stan (Jul 10, 2008)

OHHHH BOY here we go


----------



## K80 (Jul 10, 2008)

jkoch said:


> do you mean myths about hog MEAT?



Yep it was a typo.


----------



## K80 (Jul 10, 2008)

capt stan said:


> OHHHH BOY here we go


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 10, 2008)

Not sure if this is myth or fact - I hear that if you take a boar you need to immediately castrate the poor fella or the meat is too rank.

I'm interested if that's true or not myself.


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm positive that the woman in that avatar needs a little dental work though.


----------



## Doyle (Jul 10, 2008)

I've heard lots both ways.   Some say that if a boar of even fairly small size has been around sows in estrus, the meat will stink because of his testosterone level.    I killed an 80lb little guy a couple of years ago that was so rank I didn't even bother with him.    Other people have killed fairly large boars that weren't rank at all.   To play it safe I think the best advise is to cut the 'nads off of any boar as soon as he is down.   It won't cure a boar that is already rank, but at least it might prevent it from going bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2008)

Okay. here's one i've always followed but never proved. Is the parasite and disease load higher in the summer than it is in winter?  I've always been taught to do my wild hog kiiling in the winter to get better and safer meat. 
 These days, i don't even mess with the boars, but a sow I'll keep regardless of size. Like Doyle, i've been around some really rank small boars as well as bigguns.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 10, 2008)

ok whether myth or not...

I have never had a piece of wild hawg that was better than store bought...or even something that I said mmmmmm that was good.  have had it in every possible situation and just cant find any I like and btw, I would prefer to eat deer meat than just about anything, so it has nothing to do with it being wild etc


----------



## Al33 (Jul 10, 2008)

Good thread. I am also interested in the truth about wild pork.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2008)

I`ve never eaten any pork off a wild gilt or sow that wasn`t good. I`ve never eaten any pork off an uncut boar that was good, no matter what size it was. 

Bottom line, I won`t waste my time foolin` with a boar, period.


----------



## dbodkin (Jul 10, 2008)

I have always takin what I consider a "meat" hog. 100-130lb.  Boar or Sow  and never had a bad one yet.  I dont remove the baggage after a kill... 

I think that any animal that isnt a clean kill or pumped up with adreneline  from a chase will get "gamey"  Deer, hog... wherever.

Post Note: K80 that avatar gal is a 3 bagger... I've seen better tusk on a hog...


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 10, 2008)

I do not cut a boar after he's down. I figure he's carried his nads since birth and it won't affect the quality of the meat one way or the other now by taking them out. 

If a boar is obviously stinking from courting/chasing a sow there's not much use in trying to eat him as the meat will be rank. I think it's something along the lines of a testosterone rush and/or a sharp increase in adrenaline that taints the meat by giving it a strong taste.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 10, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve never eaten any pork off a wild gilt or sow that wasn`t good. I`ve never eaten any pork off an uncut boar that was good, no matter what size it was.
> 
> Bottom line, I won`t waste my time foolin` with a boar, period.



I killed a big boar after the flood of 94 that was all alone and did'nt have any smell to him what so ever. I took a chance, cleaned-n-cooked him on a smoker. Best pork one could ever ask for!

If I walk up to a boar and he smells the least little bit.............I won't waste him but I won't eat him either.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 10, 2008)

You don't need to cook them a bunch...a minimum internal temp of 170 farenheit will kill any parasites...just use a meat thermometer and stop the cooking at 165, the meat will come up to temperature on its own. 

The 170 lb boar and 70 lb sow I shot with PLP both tasted FANTASTIC.  I marinated the meat in apple juice, lemon juice, a bit of vinegar, salt, pepper, and cayenne pepper overnight....then dry rubbed with cayenne, brown sugar, salt, and pepper, and slow smoked over hickory to 165 degrees.  Completely tender, ABSOLUTELY delicious...never had deer this good.

From what I understand it does help to cut the reproductive system out of a boar ASAP when processing.

The other thing you can do is more just in handling the meat after processing:  age it in ice water in a cooler for at least 3 days, keeping ice on it the whole time, along with about a glassful of vinegar per48 quart cooler of icewater....it takes any strong flavor away from the meat; don't worry, it still tastes like pork after cooking and is PHENOMENAL when slow cooked.

I will say that wild pigs are much leaner; cooking methods like stir fry that use short bursts of high heat leave tough meat.  For a stir fry with wild hog, plan on marinating for 3 days and include some apple cider vinegar or citrus in the marinade to tenderize the meat.

Hope these cooking tips help!
                            -Dinty


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 10, 2008)

fishndinty said:


> You don't need to cook them a bunch...a minimum internal temp of 170 farenheit will kill any parasites...just use a meat thermometer and stop the cooking at 165, the meat will come up to temperature on its own.
> 
> The 170 lb boar and 70 lb sow I shot with PLP both tasted FANTASTIC.  I marinated the meat in apple juice, lemon juice, a bit of vinegar, salt, pepper, and cayenne pepper overnight....then dry rubbed with cayenne, brown sugar, salt, and pepper, and slow smoked over hickory to 165 degrees.  Completely tender, ABSOLUTELY delicious...never had deer this good.
> 
> ...



Good post.

I also ice mine down for a few days, freeze it and let it unthaw slowly before cooking. Wild pork and deer meat seems to be more tender when slow cooked after having been frozen. I think it's something to do with bursting ice crystals in the meat that makes it more tender than fresh meat.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 10, 2008)

devil-dog said:


> I'm positive that the woman in that avatar needs a little dental work though.



She needs to quit smoking meth...but anyway I would like to hear the "truth" about hog meat as well...


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 10, 2008)

Glad you liked it Dinty.

As far as cutting a boar?Myth.What is in him is in him...Cutting him does nothing.Just soak a boar in ice/water/and a little vinegar and it will get it the majority of it out.Cook it and slap a little BBQ sauce on it and MmmmmMMMmm...Quit being a baby..lol

Stan's post is in reference to boars not being good to eat.90% of the hogs Stan takes are 150+ boars.When he is done cooking them you won't find anyone turning their snout up at it...lol


----------



## capt stan (Jul 11, 2008)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Glad you liked it Dinty.
> 
> As far as cutting a boar?Myth.What is in him is in him...Cutting him does nothing.Just soak a boar in ice/water/and a little vinegar and it will get it the majority of it out.Cook it and slap a little BBQ sauce on it and MmmmmMMMmm...Quit being a baby..lol
> 
> Stan's post is in reference to boars not being good to eat.90% of the hogs Stan takes are 150+ boars.When he is done cooking them you won't find anyone turning their snout up at it...lol



 Comon' now PLP you know a BOAR HOG aint worth eatin They are RANK


----------



## K80 (Jul 11, 2008)

capt stan said:


> Comon' now PLP you know a BOAR HOG aint worth eatin They are RANK


Why don't you offer up advice?  I just checked and you voted that you don't believe it is ethical to leave a hog lying and here is you chance to inform some folks and help put more of the meat to use but you just joke, I don't get it.  With 60% of the folks in this forum not believing that it is ethical I expected more responses in this thread.  There has been a few to offer some good advice but most post in here are folks that would like to learn.

To those that have offered advice thank you and ask that you keep it coming.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 11, 2008)

K80 said:


> Why don't you offer up advice?  I just checked and you voted that you don't believe it is ethical to leave a hog lying and here is you chance to inform some folks and help put more of the meat to use but you just joke, I don't get it.  With 60% of the folks in this forum not believing that it is ethical I expected more responses in this thread.  There has been a few to offer some good advice but most post in here are folks that would like to learn.
> 
> To those that have offered advice thank you and ask that you keep it coming.



 Been thru this gauntlet many a times on here. Some folks will not listen or try because"daddy said so, so  it's true" I have converted many folks who were raised big hogs and boars ain't with draggin. Over to eating um' up.

Feel free to give me a call if you like 912-572-2679. There is no secret, just plain ol' comon sense and taking care of the meat after the kill. There is no finer eating. I'd rather kill a hog (BIG ONE THATS RANK) to eat then a deer any day of the week. It's just o'l wives tales nothing more. Stan


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 11, 2008)

capt stan said:


> Been thru this gauntlet many a times on here. Some folks will not listen or try because"daddy said so, so  it's true" I have converted many folks who were raised big hogs and boars ain't with draggin. Over to eating um' up.
> 
> Feel free to give me a call if you like 912-572-2679. There is no secret, just plain ol' comon sense and taking care of the meat after the kill. There is no finer eating. I'd rather kill a hog (BIG ONE THATS RANK) to eat then a deer any day of the week. It's just o'l wives tales nothing more. Stan




then post as much info as you can.  cause like I said I have NEVER eaten a piece of wild hog that was worth it...and again I have eaten it every way possible and cooked and killed by folks from all walks of life.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> then post as much info as you can.  cause like I said I have NEVER eaten a piece of wild hog that was worth it...and again I have eaten it every way possible and cooked and killed by folks from all walks of life.



Jim, you have an open invitation to come eat any time you like! bring the side dish brother..we'll have a party. (just put some shoes on)


----------



## chambers270 (Jul 11, 2008)

I ahve never eaten wild pork that tasted bad. I have killed sows and baors in summer and winter and they all tasted just fine. I have also killed some nice boars one was 260 (PLP wont believe it but I have a pic) and a few more boars over 100lbs. 

All I do is cut the boys off and bleed them out. Dont know why but that is what I was always told and the meat has always been fine. Then I put them in a cooler full of ice and water. I keep it in the cooler for at least 3 days draining the water after about a day or 2 and refilling with water and ice.

Thats all I do: no juice, vinegar, seasoning or anything else in the cooler, just add that stuff when its time to cook. Heck I even fry the backstraps like deer with nothing but salt, pepper and flour adn they taste just as good. 

Chris


----------



## RJY66 (Jul 11, 2008)

chambers270 said:


> All I do is cut the boys off and bleed them out. Dont know why but that is what I was always told and the meat has always been fine. Then I put them in a cooler full of ice and water. I keep it in the cooler for at least 3 days draining the water after about a day or 2 and refilling with water and ice.
> 
> Chris



The reason your wild hog is good is because of the aging and soaking in the ice water.   Blood comes out of the meat and when you change the water you get rid of it.  

Cutting off "the boys" makes no difference.  Think about it.  It is the same logic as cutting the throat of a dead deer or cutting off the scent glands of a dead deer.   The animal is dead.  The heart is no longer pumping and the endocrine system that transports hormones like testosterone throughout the body shut down when it was killed.    

Whatever it is you hope to get rid of by cutting the testicles off is going to stay put and will be removed when you dress the animal.   

Farm raised boars are castrated when they are little pigs.  Some people today and probably a lot more in years past  trap wild hogs, castrate them, and either let them go to hunt later or feed them awhile to "clean them out" before butchering.   This works on LIVE animals, not dead ones, but because of confusion over these practices some hunters believe that it works the same with an animal that they took hunting.


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I'll be honest here. I've always thought it sounded a little crazy to cut off the package. I agree with RJY66, the animal is dead... what difference does it make?
Personally, I don't think it does. I think it's just a matter of preference. Some do, some don't. 
This has been a good thread though.....


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 11, 2008)

I've never killed a "big" boar but the 100-150 lb ones tasted great and no family jewels were removed instantly- just field dressed where they fell and iced ASAP


----------



## Wauchula Hog Krew (Jul 11, 2008)

I guess everyone has different opinions when it comes to killing a hog on their own. 

Personally, I don't think the weight of the hog has too much difference in what is bitter and what isn't. It's all about if that boar has been chasing those sows constantly on high adrenaline and testosterones. Most people tell me "you don't want to kill it because it'll taste bad." Others say "kill it, you just gotta dress it right to take that bitterness out." Then there is a few in between those that suggest a little bit of this and that and leaving something out.

When it comes down to me killing one, I like to go for the biggest one. In my opinion, they all stink!!! But lately, I just have my dogs catch those boars and my cousin and I will remove the nuts. Pen it up. Fatten him up for 2 months. Then kill it. 

RJY66 couldn't have said it better. It makes absolutely no difference in removing the "jewels" when it's dead. You're just in luck that the testosterones didn't get high and spoil the meat, that's all.

Definite recommendations (my opinion):

Boars with the package options

*Castrate, pen it, fatten it up 2 months, kill it
*Castrate, release on a hunting land and catch it in another month or 2
*Kill them, ice it up for 2-4 days with daily water change (make sure most of the blood has been drained away from the meat)
*Marinate it whatever way to whatever satisfies you the most

Can't go wrong with any of that!


----------



## Robk (Jul 11, 2008)

smoked a shoulder from a 150+ boar that I shot about a month and a half ago night before last... great eating, did a shoulder from one of my deer from last season last night.  the wife took the left overs from both, pulled the meat, made her homemade bbq sauce and put them both in the crock pot today and it was sandwiches for dinner tonight.  Only reason I don't care to shoot them over 200lbs is I'm too fat, lazy and old to wrestle them out of the woods by myself anymore.  I mostly hunt solo and deep in there.  


Rob


----------



## Echo (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been hunting and eating wild hogs for a long time and 90% of them have been excellent table fare! I like deer meat but I honestly don't think it can hold a candle to the flavor of a fat wild pig....not even close really.

I have found the key to how good the hog will taste whether it is a boar or a sow is the overall condition of the hog when you kill it. I've killed quite a few during good acorn years that were so fat and sleek you'd swear they had been laying up in a pen somewhere. These are always good eating irregardless of size!

Always field dress and cool and clean your pigs as soon as possible! Do not let them lay around in the back of a truck any longer than neccessary. After I've quatered them out I treat the meat like any other, which usually means packed with ice in a cooler anywhere from 12 - 48 hours depending on whether I'm hunting close to home or not. I never soak deer or hog meat in ice water and I don't believe it is neccessary or helpful at all unless you like the looks of pale washed-out meat.

Wild hogs taste great to me and my family and a prime pig in the back of my truck is always a fantastic ending to a hunt!


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2008)

Soaking bleeds the meat out very effectively.  I've been told it's more important the bigger the pig.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 12, 2008)

There are glands that contribute to the "wild" taste,and the oysters do help to make those glands make him smell stronger.

It does nothing to cut them out upon death.There are a few reason people castrate a boar when he is young.

The main reason for cutting a boar is to decrease testosterone.Which does help keep the musky smell down,but mainly to make him lazy and only want to eat and sleep.Making him tender and big.lol

Some guys who have hog guiding services like to cut them because it makes them not want to fight,and they won't cut on trees.Meaning they won't damage the cutters.So they can get their clients a boar with big cutters,and he doesn't have the musky smell.That smell can for the most part be taken out by soaking with vinegar.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 12, 2008)

capt stan said:


> Been thru this gauntlet many a times on here. Some folks will not listen or try because"daddy said so, so  it's true" I have converted many folks who were raised big hogs and boars ain't with draggin. Over to eating um' up.
> 
> Feel free to give me a call if you like 912-572-2679. There is no secret, just plain ol' comon sense and taking care of the meat after the kill. There is no finer eating. I'd rather kill a hog (BIG ONE THATS RANK) to eat then a deer any day of the week. It's just o'l wives tales nothing more. Stan



It is a secret..Stan cuts the tail off as quick as the hog hits the dirt,and that's how come his boars don't taste bad....Any calls yet Stan?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 12, 2008)

I have no problems with the big hogs...boar or sow.  Dennis Moss in Hinesville can cut the best pork chops from the bigger hogs and my whole family thinks they are the cats meow...tasting much better than store bought.  I would love to get a saw like the one he has, but until then, i will take the big hogs to him and let him cut them up.  Sausage, burger, roasts, chops and so on.  The big ones make fine table fare.  

I grew up on deer meat, and i have said it many times before, i will shoot a hog over a deer any day of the week...unless the deer is sporting an impressive set of antlers.  Venison is good but for some reason, wild pork much better. 

Jim, your welcome to come try a sampler platter any time, shoes or socks are a must though, just as Stan has said.  Bring your own beer,...all we got in the house is Hard liquor, Jack, Jim and Capt. Morgan.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jul 13, 2008)

A few points on diseases and feral hogs.  Trichinella is a parasite that encysts in the meat.  It can be killed by cooking to a temperature of 170 degrees or by freezing.  Freezing alone only works on southern pigs as the Trichinella in pigs from northern states has adapted to colder temperatures.  

The MOST IMPORTANT CONCERN with feral hogs is BRUCELLOSIS which is present in ~25% of pigs in GA.  Brucellosis is usually contracted during field dressing or butchering without gloves.  This is a particulary nasty bacterial disease that is often difficult to treat in humans.  As far as consumption, brucellosis can be killed by cooking to 170 degrees.  You should always WEAR GLOVES when cleaning and processing feral hogs.  Be especially careful around reproductive organs as that's where the majority of bacteria are shed.  Brucellosis is primarily a venereal disease in feral hogs.  

Brucellosis, trichinella, and pseudorabies are virtually eliminated from domestic pigs and are usually only found in feral hogs.  Pseudorabies is not transmissible to humans, but can be a concern for hog dogs.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 21, 2008)

Great thread - a lot of good info!


----------



## Thebody (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's a myth I experienced.

I put a hind quarter from the first hog I killed in the crock pot (no need to give the recipe) it stunk the whole house up, but I tried it anyway and it was fine after it was cooked.  The hog was shot in the chest broadside, a little back and ran off squeling and died.

The next one I shot...and all others (3) were all head shots and smelled like store bought pork while cooking.  

All were sows.

Is it true that the adrenaline causes the meat to smell bad?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 25, 2008)

I've shot a lot of hogs, both boars and sows in both hot and cold weather. Mostly hot to blazing hot because I live in Florida.  None less than 125 lbs and a handful over 300 lbs; the bigger the better for me. I've never cut the jewels. Never field dressed them. Always loaded it and took it to the cleaning station. Sometimes quickly after the kill and sometimes not so quickly. I've soaked some and others went into the freezer without soaking. Never had a bad tasting hog yet. At a conservative estimated 90 hogs taken, I've broken almost all the "rules" that I've ever heard from anyone regarding hogs. Am I just extremely lucky?


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 25, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I've shot a lot of hogs, both boars and sows in both hot and cold weather. Mostly hot to blazing hot because I live in Florida.  None less than 125 lbs and a handful over 300 lbs; the bigger the better for me. I've never cut the jewels. Never field dressed them. Always loaded it and took it to the cleaning station. Sometimes quickly after the kill and sometimes not so quickly. I've soaked some and others went into the freezer without soaking. Never had a bad tasting hog yet. At a conservative estimated 90 hogs taken, I've broken almost all the "rules" that I've ever heard from anyone regarding hogs. Am I just extremely lucky?


Florida hogs must taste better..lol..Seriously I have the same experience.You just got to know how to prepare and cook it.

The body..IDk about that.I have wondered myself..I have noticed some of the boars that go down in their tracks don't smell as strong,but I have taken 1 or 2 that plain stunk...Ice'd em down with a little vinegar,and they were good to go.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 29, 2008)

Bought some land in N. Fla. last year , thats ate up with hogs. But me and the wife always have noticed an aftertaste and we wernt that interested in eatin them. Went on the Texas boar hunters site ,and they say also to soak in vinegar and real cold water for 2/3 days . I gotta get it right cause I,m trying to convince her to just eat deer and hogs. She,s allready made pets of the squirrels


----------



## robert carter (Jul 29, 2008)

I love the meat from guilts and sows or small pigs under 60 lbs. ANY boar thats old enough to know what his marbles are for I prefer not to eat. If I can smell the funk on him I can`t eat it. BUT I have friends that will grill any boar I bring them so nothing goes to waste. Myself I prefer a 40 lb guilt to any. And it is far far far better than any deer.RC


----------



## jman050 (Jul 29, 2008)

some of the differences in opinion in this thread can also be related to how people tolerate "gamey" flavor. Just because we all hunt doesnt mean we all prefer venison to regular beef and the same goes for wild pigs. I personally love wild boar, elk, deer etc but have met many others that would just as soon give it away.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jul 31, 2008)

Thebody said:


> Here's a myth I experienced.
> 
> I put a hind quarter from the first hog I killed in the crock pot (no need to give the recipe) it stunk the whole house up, but I tried it anyway and it was fine after it was cooked.  The hog was shot in the chest broadside, a little back and ran off squeling and died.
> 
> ...



Stress can be measured by cortisol levels in the blood.  Typically, the longer it takes an animal to die once shot the higher the level of cortisol.  This flood of hormones into the bloodstream can leave a gamier taste to the meat.  I have noticed that a gut shot deer is a little more rank than a head shot deer.


----------



## satman32935 (Sep 14, 2009)

catch em and pen them for a month, feed them day old crispy creams n corn, never ate a bad one!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Sep 14, 2009)

Icey water aging w/ little vinegar on the bigger ones- that's all I do. Nice to see most folks agree on here disputing all the old wive's tales. I've eat over a couple hundred hogs in my hunting career choosing not to buy store bought meat years ago if at all possible. I don't remember anyone in my family having to throw any hog out that tasted bad even though some were RANK when I killed them. Of course the majority of mine were free-ranging piney woods rooters, not first generation feral farm or umpteen hundred pound plantation Russians either. An unhealthy hog regardless of size is another matter though just like any game animal would be.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Sep 14, 2009)

I guess everyone's had different experiences.  But as for me, I've not had any funny tasting hogs, sows or boars, weighing b/w 20lbs to 285lbs (boar).

They are a lot leaner than your store bought pork so it is very important you prep and cook them properly.  I usually smoke mine but I apparently have left my last batch in there a bit too long as it was very dry and a bit chewy.  Other than that they were fine.

As others have already stated, I try to get the hog cleaned and iced as soon as I can (I mean completely cover the hog in ice).  I end up going through b/w 50 to 80lbs of ice over a couple of days before I do the final cutting and freezing.

Although a couple of the hogs did have stronger smell than others (all hogs - animals smell), there were no hint of that when I finally processed them a couple of days later.  I do make sure to cut out the glands in the back ham as I've heard it'll ruin your taste buds pretty quickly.
http://www.texasboars.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8927

To me, deer has more gamy taste than any hog I've eaten.  I do make sure the meat is well seasoned, garlic especially, as I do with even store bought pork to cover the unique pork taste that I'm not overly thrilled about.  So for those of you who have never considered eating a hog due to their size or their outer odor, you should definitely give it a try.  You might be pleasantly surprised.

Having said that, I wouldn't eat a hog that wasn't cleaned and iced within a couple of hours after it's been killed.  Perhaps that might explain some foul smelling/tasting meat that some of you have mentioned.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Ytka (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't shoot any big boar hogs, but I'll shoot a boar that's 100lbs or less before I shoot a sow. To me, a pig that size is one of the best tasting animals in the woods. I'll shoot any sow. We don't do anything special except bleed them, clean them correctly, and chill them for a couple days. Just make sure not to bust that external urine sack just in front of a boar's hang-down.


----------



## Amarillo1 (Sep 14, 2009)

The best meat I've ever had was backstraps of 40 lb wild sow.  Thawed in the sun, and kickory smoked.  So good!

I've eaten 300 lb. sow straps.  A bit tough, but tasty.

Never killed a smelly boar, but the ones I've killed were tasty.

The bigger they are, the tougher they are.  I now use a marinade with honey, olive oil, and apple cider vinegar, some onion, garlic, rosemary, oregano, and salt.  This tenderizes my deer hams and wild pork cuts.  Excellent flavor!

Ignore rumor.  Experience everything for yourself.


----------



## schreck_1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I generally feel any critter worth killin' is worth using.  That being said, I can't find any use for a boar that stinks when you walk up to it.  We tried one that was rank and it stunk up the whole house as soon as it hit the skillet. NASTY!  But, I've killed and ate 150lbs boars and sows up to 300lbs that were fine vittles.  

I think with all wild game taste depends on how the meat is taken care of after you kill it and before you cook it.  We bone out the back straps and remove the shoulders and hams in the woods and get the meat on ice ASAP.


----------



## Darrenmd (Sep 15, 2009)

I have had the best luck with soaking the meat for three days in ice water before processing it. I have also found that the processing itself makes a big difference. A buddy of mine processes the meat for me. He ran out of the casing he usually uses.....went with another type, the meat went from better than store bought to ok.....


----------



## Swordfish (Sep 15, 2009)

A hog that has been run by dogs is stoked with adrenalin, same with a hog that hasn't been dogged, but doesn’t "bang flop" when shot. If you head shot and flip the switch it’s best. I like to use a 45-70, I know it's over kill, but they won't run much after.  
Of course what it has been feeding on also makes a huge difference. IMO
I also brine them for 3 days


----------



## TDBone (Sep 15, 2009)

I asked a question similar to you a while back...here is the thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=336102&highlight=

I had friends who said they cut the balls off after the kill so the meat won't taste as bad...after a little research...I found that what they do makes no sense. Cutting the balls off after the kill will do nothing to improve the taste of the meat now will it stop the meat from getting that "gamey" "rank" taste to it....too late.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 15, 2009)

Myth- pig taste likes chicken. It dont.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 16, 2009)

> Here's a myth I experienced.
> 
> I put a hind quarter from the first hog I killed in the crock pot (no need to give the recipe) it stunk the whole house up, but I tried it anyway and it was fine after it was cooked. The hog was shot in the chest broadside, a little back and ran off squeling and died.
> 
> ...



MY wife put some grocery store bought pork in the Crock pot, it STUNK and I ask my daughter, "Do you smell that?"
"Remember that, when I put pork I harvested into the crock pot"
PORK STINKS PERIOD when it goes in the crock pot..........A ROASTING pan with a little water in the bottom, Sealed with Saran Wrap and tin foil in the oven @ 250 for about 4-5 hours does not.

I agree that a Worked up, adrenaline rushed hog will be gamier and tougher than one that is dropped while being casual. THink of it this way, reach over and grab your bicept, see how it feels?  Now go grab a 15lb weight and curl it about 25 times.....reach over and feel your bicep again. Notice any difference?


----------

